# EA211 1.4T Mods ( 2016 Jetta 1.4 T )



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello, from the title I own a 2016 Jetta 1.4 T. I am just trying to figure out how to go about my build. So far I have Uni tonics Cold Air Intake Unitronic Cold Air Intake System | 1.4 TSi EA211 - Sprint Booster which reduces factory pedal lag and gives the feel of the cars power (this is not to be mistaken with a tune) Sprint Booster VW - Forge Motorsport Dump Valve Kit Dump Valve Kit - Red 18 Inch Sparco Pro corsa Rims W/ Yokohoma Advan Sport 225 40R 18. I have replaced the spark plugs with Bosch https://www.autozone.com/external-engine/spark-plug/bosch-double-platinum-spark-plug-8180/644483_0_0 and Coil packs NGK https://www.autozone.com/ignition-t...um-replacement-ignition-coil-48849/340966_0_0 I am Looking into other Mods Such has Bigger Turbo Garrett GEN2 GTX3076R Dual Ball Bearing turbocharger - Tune ( I Did want Unitronic Software Unitronic VW Mk6 Jetta 1.4T Performance Software because it seemed safe with certain components on vehicle that are stock and upgrades are hard to find such as- better fuel injectors Upgraded fuel pump- Larger cam shaft. Gauges I plan on getting Digital Vent Multi-Gauge by P3 Cars | Mk6 Jetta Sedan - For the tune I heard about this JB4( it sounds like it gives more control for custom tunes set by the user) Group 10: JB4 for VW/Jetta/Audi/Seat/Skoda EA211 1.2 & 1.4 TFSI/TSI . I just don't know if i should stick with unitronic. Coilovers from ECS ECS Street Coilover System - With Heavy Duty Installation Kit - Downpipe Unitronic Unitronic 3" Downpipe - VW 1.4T EA211 - upgrade clutch from southbend Stage 2 Endurance Clutch Kit - With Steel Flywheel. If anyone out there understands please respond lol Thanks Youtube channel


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Car is under 70k in miles


----------



## ten50boy (Aug 7, 2021)

I have a ‘19 R-Line and installed an AEM cold air intake, used the Burger Motor Sport Pedal Tuner, JB4, the Forge Motorsports dump valve and did the muffler delete. I also installed Godspeed drop springs. Night and day difference from brand new. Not a rocket, but definitely a lot more fun. I want to do the down pipe and resonator next. I think your plans sound similar and very solid.

I went with the BMS Pedal Tuner and the JB4 tune as they are piggy back set ups, which are easy to remove and shouldn’t cause an issue with the warranty. Very easy to remove before taking into service.

Anyhow, seems like we’re on similar paths. Just be careful not to get too deep with these 1.4’s. They run nice and build decent enough power for club events/cruises, but not enough to justify big $$. Fit that……it would just be easier/cheaper buying a GLI or a GTI. Tune, bolt on…. Find that happy spot for cruise ins, club days and local shows. Enjoy it. Don’t go too far on an engine that won’t build big power without spending a mortgage…….


----------

